# Apple's cloud



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Amazon now has a cloud.  According to a member of the Cyber Squad on Chicago WGN radio's Web Site Wednesday Night program, Apple will also soon.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Signed up for the Amazon Cloud but haven't had time to play with it yet.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have the Amazon cloud.  I bought one mp3 album that I've wanted for a long time, so they increased my space from 5 GB to 20.  Received an email that the 20 is good for one year.  

I've put some music into mine.  It's very slow to upload.  Sometimes when I click on the big icon to upload files, nothing happens.  I dont' know if it makes a difference which browser you use.  I usually use Google Chrome but switched over to Mozilla Firefox to make this work for uploading.  

(I've had a lot of Google Chrome issues on my computer lately -- can't even add things to my google calendar these days unless I use Safari -- have IE at temp office and the calendar works fine there).

I also use Dropbox for my documents.


----------



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

Apple have spent millions, potentially billions on a massive data farm in Nth Carolina (or somewhere like that, I'm in Oz so not terribly au fait with US locations), which in theory will be an iTunes/MobileMe data cloud for memebers.

Of course Apple are yet to actually say what they will do with the data farm so it's just speculation.


----------

